# Ohio Officer Survives 4-Car Pileup



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Survives Four-Car Pileup
ONLY ON 4: Quick thinking and quick on his feet, a local police officer survives a brush with death, and his cruiser's dashboard camera caught it all on tape.

Video:
http://www.nbc4i.com/index.html

Quick thinking and quick on his feet, a local police officer survived a brush with death this weekend, and his cruiser's dashboard camera caught it all on tape. 
Gahanna police Sgt. Ethan Moffitt pulled over the driver of a car that was allegedly speeding on Interstate 270 at Interstate 670 on Saturday. What ensued was a four-vehicle crash that nearly cost the officer his life, NBC 4's Erin Tate reported.

"Fortunately, Sgt. Moffitt had exited his cruiser and was speaking with the violator. From the video, you can see, Sgt. Moffitt hears something behind him on the freeway and has just enough time to jump over the guardrail," said Lt. Dan Williams of Gahanna police. 
The noise Moffitt heard was a car colliding with a pickup truck. The truck spun out of control and crashed into the police cruiser, police said. 
"I'm going to need some units out here," Moffitt told the police radio room. "My cruiser just got code 2. I'm OK, but I've got disabled vehicles in the middle of the roadway." 
The impact of the crash pushed the vehicles 40 feet down the road. No one was seriously injured except for the driver of the vehicle that crashed with the truck, Charles Dillon. 
"He was obviously ... banged up and (we) had to get the Jaws of Life to get him out," said Franklin County Sheriff's Deputy Alan Mann Sr. 
Dillon has not been charged. Deputies said they are investigating whether he experienced a medical condition that would have contributed to the crash. 
Moffitt, an 8-year veteran, said training helped him survive the encounter. 
"He did everything right and it fortunately paid off," Williams said. 
Watch NBC 4 and refresh nbc4i.com for additional information.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Yikes...


----------

